# I drew each SP personality type in MS Paint for fun



## CelineDijon (Jul 5, 2016)

yeah most ISFP I know or have known have man buns and beard and play guitar and paint, very stereotypical but I mean can't argue with reality


----------



## CelineDijon (Jul 5, 2016)

yeah most ISFP I know or have known have man buns and beard and play guitar and paint, very stereotypical but I mean can't argue with reality


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

I just noticed that ESTP looks like the singer from Nickelback.


----------



## TheProphetLaLa (Aug 18, 2014)

Where is the girl version?!


----------



## Forest Nymph (Aug 25, 2018)

I get so much from your simple drawings. ISFP is character/sensitive, yet trendy with his man-bun and Steam Punk striped sleeves. Then the ESFP has a money symbol around his neck. ISTP is boring (LOL I cackle about this as even an ISFP, at least ISTJs have weird obsessions ISTPs are just like "yeah here's my white walls I like it and here's my useful engineering feat" ESTP is of course obviously "evil" but ISTP sometimes fulfills that role quietly just so you know, that's totally happening.


----------



## Forest Nymph (Aug 25, 2018)

TheProphetLaLa said:


> Where is the girl version?!


Or the non- Gen X/Gen Y version...ISTPs used to be cowboys, ISFPs were once art-**** in Andy Warhol's world, and were once Patsy Cline before that. ESTPs were Teddy Roosevelt (my personal hero) and ESFPs were once Mae West. 

In fact one of my fave things is seeing personality types by culture or time period. It's so fun.


----------



## Forest Nymph (Aug 25, 2018)

CelineDijon said:


> yeah most ISFP I know or have known have man buns and beard and play guitar and paint, very stereotypical but I mean can't argue with reality


The girls all wear oddly-shaped and/or colorful glasses and 50s lipstick. We either have short cute haircuts or the longest straight hair you've ever seen. We write poetry, sing or play piano. A few of us paint. We all are environmentalists. Some of us are vegan because we like animals. We have really strong values about things you don't understand. The principle thing we are is annoying.


----------

